# The Vtr Circumcision



## Alex (28/5/14)

I decided to tweak my VTR this afternoon. Because I don't own a dremmel tool with the sanding attachment, I decided to just buy a half round metal file, and try it by hand. 

Removed the top section so that I could clamp it in the vise.





And then set about with the file, which went much better than expected, after which I followed up with some 360, 400, and 1200grit sandpaper, re- assembled everything and bobs your uncle..









Very happy with the outcome.

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 6


----------



## annemarievdh (28/5/14)

Nice job @Alex.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## shabbar (28/5/14)

Looks neat . Well done

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## johan (28/5/14)

Nice silver job @Alex  - just job doesn't sound right.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Xhale (28/5/14)

very neat job!
i saw a post on ukv earlier today where someone else did the same, but...er.....its not pretty whatsoever

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## ET (28/5/14)

well done alex

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## JakesSA (28/5/14)

Well done indeed! 

Must say that VTR is still pristine, mine is starting to look a bit .. army issue.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Gizmo (28/5/14)

Amazing job considering the tools you had! Well Done!

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## BhavZ (28/5/14)

Awesome job mate, well done, looks sweet!

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Xhale (28/5/14)

what is most amazing about this...


is that the chap went specially to go buy a tool for the job.
He decided an angle grinder would work well.

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## annemarievdh (28/5/14)

Vern said:


> what is most amazing about this...
> View attachment 5562
> 
> is that the chap went specially to go buy a tool for the job.
> He decided an angle grinder would work well.



I am horrified


----------



## johan (28/5/14)

Vern said:


> what is most amazing about this...
> View attachment 5562
> 
> is that the chap went specially to go buy a tool for the job.
> He decided an angle grinder would work well.



... and most probably lost a few pints of blood

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Andre (28/5/14)

Awesome handiwork, @Alex

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Alex (28/5/14)

Vern said:


> what is most amazing about this...
> View attachment 5562
> 
> is that the chap went specially to go buy a tool for the job.
> He decided an angle grinder would work well.



wow, an angle grinder.. talk about overkill.

Thanks to all of you for the kind words. One of the things I've discovered about myself since I started on this vaping journey is my love for messing around with metal. ??


----------



## Harryssss (7/7/14)

Did VTR yesterday, it is just getting over the first CUT!!


----------



## Rowan Francis (7/7/14)

aaaah , the first cut is the deepest !

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Harryssss (7/7/14)



Reactions: Winner 4


----------



## PeterHarris (7/7/14)

Harryssss said:


> View attachment 7709
> View attachment 7708
> View attachment 7707


wow that is nice!
that case just make me think of you as "_double O Vape_"


----------



## Harryssss (7/7/14)

LOL thanx Peter!!!


----------

